# Tips for Heat Cycle



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Gracie is in heat.

What do you use to stop the blood spots. Ive put undies on her but they are soiled now. And yes i have seperated my boy from her, she is in a high secure cage run while i am at work 
She is very clean, but there are bits that she is not going to clean up herelf.
Nappies? Do you make something?
Or just any handy tips will be appreciated!

Help :hammer:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am interested in hearing about this since I am getting a female in the spring and I am not fixing her until 3yrs of age.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well we went n bought the puppy diapers but they were like $20 for a pack of 20 n found the hole was too big for the tail and it kept sliding down {yes we had the right weight even tried the smaller size} but then figured out cuttin a hole on a normal pampers { or generic diaper for babys}work wayy better n you get a bag of like 70+ for under $20 n really you dont use that many for 1 heat.
I have heard of people using maxi pads and tenser bandages n stuff but i like the easy route and the velcro tabs make it simple.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> well we went n bought the puppy diapers but they were like $20 for a pack of 20 n found the hole was too big for the tail and it kept sliding down {yes we had the right weight even tried the smaller size} but then figured out cuttin a hole on a normal pampers { or generic diaper for babys}work wayy better n you get a bag of like 70+ for under $20 n really you dont use that many for 1 heat.
> I have heard of people using maxi pads and tenser bandages n stuff but i like the easy route and the velcro tabs make it simple.


Interesting.... thank you for that info


----------



## iloveyou (Oct 11, 2010)

A friend of mine found a velcro denim diaper and he actually put a wash cloth or something inside of the diaper. It had a hole for the tail and everything. Seemed to work for him..


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

They actually have doggy diapers they come in all sizes I get the jean material machine washable, I use them and maxi pads the thin kind (much cheaper than the pads they try to sell you with the diaper) when I have one in heat. Thankfully I haven't had to deal with that in a few years.

Simple Solution Washable Diapers - Dog - Free Ship - PetSmart
Walmart.com: Always Maxi Pad Multipack + Wipes, 28ct, 2pk: Personal Care


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I use doggy diapers for Riley. not the disposable ones because you run into size issues and wrong fits imo and are a waste of money but again..that is my opinion. I also put a maxi pad to line it..
Just make sure you change it frequently, and never leave it on too long..alot of bitches tend to pee alot while inheat so you have a risk of them peeing in it.

Peaches couldn't hold her bladder at all when she was intact. when she had to go she would squat where she was and just.......go. She soiled diapers moments after we let her in and put it back on. She is Spayed now so we don't have to deal with that anymore. I just Deal with Riley which she is very easy to care for.

Also, keep a book of her heat cycles. how long and when they start that way you can plan ahead with things such as shows ect.

for example:
Riley's first heat was April 2nd 
Riley's second heat october 2nd


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I use doggy diapers for Riley. not the disposable ones because you run into size issues and wrong fits imo and are a waste of money but again..that is my opinion. I also put a maxi pad to line it..
> Just make sure you change it frequently, and never leave it on too long..alot of bitches tend to pee alot while inheat so you have a risk of them peeing in it.
> 
> Peaches couldn't hold her bladder at all when she was intact. when she had to go she would squat where she was and just.......go. She soiled diapers moments after we let her in and put it back on. She is Spayed now so we don't have to deal with that anymore. I just Deal with Riley which she is very easy to care for.
> ...


I am being totally serious do female dogs get PMS? like do they have mood swings and stuff?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone, i will go get some cheep nappies from the supermarket after work 
I have not seen those jean ones in NZ, i will ask around.

"it's a hard life"


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I am being totally serious do female dogs get PMS? like do they have mood swings and stuff?


well... yes kinda lol they can tend to be more aggressive even if they are not normally DA, My Lucy would not tolerate ANY dog near her during her first heat before she was fixed, she also when though some temperment issues with training, but it wasn't so bad.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I am being totally serious do female dogs get PMS? like do they have mood swings and stuff?


Hormonal issues so i am sure to some degree (*best person to ask would be PerformanceKnls*) I only know what Riley has done and does do when she is inheat.
for instance Riley becomes even more less tolerant of dogs. more explosive and more unpredictable around them so she can't be around dogs period. She started fence fighting with Peaches a few weeks before she was due to go into heat and I had to add a soild plywood infront of it so she couldn't get ahold of Peaches ear again through the links. Another thing is she becomes a brat and wont listen before she goes into heat and once she is inheat she will act somewhat shy but more so she acts like a brat (not listening doing what she wants..) . 
Peaches when she was inheat would be very timid and tuck her tail and act just flat out weird and very submissive but after the spay she is normal and had seemed to calm her territorial issues down aswell. It just depends on the dog I think.



MISSAPBT said:


> Thanks everyone, i will go get some cheep nappies from the supermarket after work
> I have not seen those jean ones in NZ, i will ask around.
> 
> "it's a hard life"


 :rofl: she looks so misrable!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> Thanks everyone, i will go get some cheep nappies from the supermarket after work
> I have not seen those jean ones in NZ, i will ask around.
> 
> "it's a hard life"


do this with an old pair of underwear, go to a dollar store and buy there fold out lawn chair maxi-pad looking things.
and whats awesome chlorophyl. if its been said already sorry i havent gone through the whole thread. chlorophyl masks a lot of the bitch's scent, its good for there digestive tract,and i noticed Tiva calmed down a bit.
i recommend the concentrated drops


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

good to know on the chlorophyl I didnt know that, as for the PMS I didnt notice it too bad with luna but it was only her 1st heat I have had to deal with she was a little more mellow and got very crazy playful as it came to an end Guess she was feelin better. but I did notice an appetite change it went down drastically and she prob lost a couple pounds during those few weeks { nothin bad she has extra to lose lol}.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

So got the nappies  i thought she would rip them off but shes great with them on.

Her mood has definatly changed in the last few days. Moody little cow!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> So got the nappies  i thought she would rip them off but shes great with them on.
> 
> Her mood has definatly changed in the last few days. Moody little cow!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: glad its working out for you


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish my dogs would keep the panties on but they think its another chew toy. Oh well.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> So got the nappies  i thought she would rip them off but shes great with them on.
> 
> Her mood has definatly changed in the last few days. Moody little cow!


You should watch out for the phantom Pregnancies aswell.. :rofl: My Riley is HUGE fatness right now. xD poor dog.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I was thinking that, I will go into a panic, even though i know for a fact she isnot pregas, i will still frett. haha


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I think everyone does that... I don't have to worry too much since I own all bitches and when riley is in heat she is in the safe room and the fact she is with me 24-7 as it is nothing is getting near her. lol!


----------



## Kristeena (Sep 29, 2021)

I use a pair of boys underwater and a female pad for my dog. Place the pad in the undies and put them on the dog backwards so the tail can go the the opening on the underware.


----------

